# 8800gts Maximale spannung via bios mod



## PCGH_Willi (11. September 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich hab grad ne 8800gts zum benchen hier, die ohne spannungserhöhung benchstabil mit 702/1690/1080 läuft. Jetz wollt ich, um noch was mehr raus zu holen via bios mod die Spannung erhöhen. Leider hab ich schon geschafft dadurch ne 260 216 zu bricken (weiß grad das deutsche wort net ). Was ist die maximale spannung, die ich bei der Karte via bios mod ansetzen sollte? (nur zum benchen unter luft, da ich noch keinen dice pot hab) 
Standartmäßig läuft die karte übrigens mit 1.3v temps liegen so bei um die 60 grad 

außerdem schmiert vantage immer beim letzten test ab O.o hat dafür jemand ne erkläfung? (afterburner oder ähnliches is aus)

MfG: Willi


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2014)

8800 GTS G80? Wenn ja dann hilft dir nur ein Hard-Mod.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (11. September 2014)

per bios geht auch, hab eben 1.35v läuft aber auch nur mit 720 statt 702, probier vill später mehr, jetz muss ich erst mal vantage zum laufen kriegen und iwie lädt 3dmark03 den 2ten gpu bench net -.-

Trau mich noch nich an hardmods ran, außerdem hab ich keinen Lötkolben zur hand  und bei luftkühlung will ich nicht wirklich einen hardmod machen  die temps könnt ich vill noch ca 5 grad runter bekommen aber selbst dann wärs glaub ich n bissl viel spannung


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2014)

Mit einem Hardmod, kann man wesentlich besser die Spannung einstellen und natürlich auch nur wenig über Standard vGPU.
Du solltest halt einen potenten Kühler auf die GPU schnallen. Mit einem Accellero.. für die 8800 Serie hab ich auch schon mal einer 8800 GTX 1,4 V gegeben und die lebt noch. Auch wenn die nicht wirklich auf Spannung skaliert hat .

Meinst du bei Vantage als letzten Test, den CPU Test (die Ringe wo die Flugzeuge durch fliegen)? Wenn ja ist es vlt. eher die CPU/RAM/Boards. Das könnte auch zum "nicht laden" vom 2. 3dMark03 Test passen. Teste am besten erstmal nur die GPU bei sicheren, 100%-stabilen CPU/RAM Taktraten.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (11. September 2014)

Is mir auch klar  aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher mit löten und so  um die teils gehts ja net, die bleiben bei 1.35v immer unter 65 grad, da wären auch noch 1.45/1.5 v drin mir machte nur sorgen, dass sie Karte die Spannung nicht annimmt und dann nimmer bootet. (wie meine gtx 260 216 shader *rest in pieces  * )

Mein i7 920 läuft bei 4ghz (4.55ghz screenshot  und das mit nem freezer 7 XD) stabil und es hängt sich selbst bei stock auf . an meinem x58a-oc liegts denk ich auch net, da des board eh wie neu is.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. September 2014)

Kannst du mir mal sagen wie du die Spannung der 216 via BIOS ändern konntest?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (11. September 2014)

Via BIOS könnt ich ich glaub ich 1.65v einstellen, die is aber bei 1.2 abgeschmiert


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. September 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> Via BIOS könnt ich ich glaub ich 1.65v einstellen, die is aber bei 1.2 abgeschmiert


 
Ich will dich nicht ärgern , aber man kann die 216er nicht softVoltmodden 
Wie währe es mal einen Blindflash zu machen ?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. September 2014)

Hab die gpu schon als schlüsselanhänger  außerdem, was soll ich mit ner karte die ich eh net gscheit übertakten kann XD außerdem hätt ich keinen plan wie man nen blindflasch macht  

wie lang brauchts eigentlich bis hwbot punkte in der signatur angezeigt werden? O.o

die 8800 gts läuft zwar jetz mit 1.4v aber skaliert überhaupt net gut auf spannung -.- kühlung is kein problem, hab mit referenz kühler selbst bei furmark nur 69 grad


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht ärgern , aber man kann die 216er nicht softVoltmodden
> Wie währe es mal einen Blindflash zu machen ?


 
Du brauchst dazu eine GTX 216 in 65 nm im Referenzdesign. Dann kannst auch direkt die Awardfabrik Voltage Factory benutzen um die Spannung zu ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. September 2014)

O.o die gibts? ich dachte es gibt nur die 192er als 65 nm da kann man auch die spannung auf 1.35v packen


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2014)

Ja das PCB ist identisch zur 192 SP Version.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. September 2014)

Kann man die 192er auch auf ne 216er freischalten oder sind die komplett abgetrennt?

edit: ich hab vergessen die spannung bei nibitor einzustellen  kein wunder, dass die nich gut mit "spannung" skaliert... läuft aber jetz wirklich mit 1.35v hab aber noch nich gebencht, mach ich erst heut abend ^^


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

sind meines wissens bei der karte per lasercut abgetrennt. aber ohne gewähr!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. September 2014)

hmm okay  danke trotzdem  haben glaub ich auch net viele probiert bzw geschafft, zumindest hab ich nicht viele Ergebnisse gefunden (wie bei der 8800 gts auf gtx unlock) bei der 8800 hab ichs aber via rivatuner probiert, hat aber leider nicht funktioniert :/ aber kann man nix machen


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

falls du doch nen weg finden solltes, lass es mich wissen. ich hab auch noch iwo ne 192er rumfliegen ^_^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. September 2014)

genauso würds mich interresieren obs mit ner 216er auf ne gtx 275 geht O.o


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

192er > 216er > 275/280 > 285? 
das wäre mal echt der brüller


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. September 2014)

die 275 kann man halt schlecht auf ne 280/285 unlocken, da die ja mehr vram hat, das würde nur gehen wenn bei der 275 alle speicherchips der 285 vorhanden wären  

aber 260 216 auf 275 unlock wäre prinzipiell möglich, solange die shader nur ausgeschaltet sind


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

gibt ja zwei möglichkeiten: shader unlocken oder auf die nächstgrößere karte flashen. letzteres funzt nur bei absolut gleicher hardware. aber shaderfreischalten geht theoretisch beliebig. siehe gf7900. dann hätteste halt nur die gpu einer 285 auf dem pcb der 275 
aber wie gesagt geht das ganze imho sowieso nich bei den karten...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. September 2014)

naja die 285 und 275 ist ja sie selbe gpu mit anderen taktraten, wenn ich mich da nicht täusche.  oder waren das bloß 280 und 285  
ich habs auch schon mit ner 6800 gemacht, da hats auch funktioniert  aber bei den karten bin ich mir nicht sicher und ich will keine kaputte karte riskieren, vor allem, da ich nur zugriff auf die 216er von nem kumpel hätt


----------



## Lippokratis (19. September 2014)

Nvidia schaltet die Shader per Lasercut ab. Da ist nichts mit freischalten. Solange nicht ein Hersteller eine GTX275 GPU als GTX260 verkauft, und im BIOS die Shader abschaltet, gibt es keine unlocked Karten. Die letzten auf nVidia Seite unlockbaren GPUs waren wohl bei der 6800 Serie. Danach sollte alles per Lasercut abgeschaltet wurden sein.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. September 2014)

hmm ok trzdem danke  wird dann wohl nicht gehen  ich werds am besten nicht riskieren


----------



## Lubke (22. September 2014)

glaub wenn das anders wäre, wäre das inzwischen wohl auch von der gtx260 bekannt  zeit genug war ja...


----------

